
Show HN: MyProxy, app to help you deploy to your own server and domain name - songzme
https://garagescript.github.io/myProxy/
======
songzme
OP here. When I'm not at work I mentor self learners who are trying to become
a software engineers. I thought it would be helpful for their learning to
build and launch a tool that developers may find helpful.

~~~
LilBytes
Excellent work! And Merry Christmas, I'll take a look at this tomorrow.

